

Review: Microsoft's Zune HD is a nifty media player - Flemlord
http://www.suntimes.com/technology/ihnatko/1775373,ihnatko-zune-hd-microsoft-091609.article

======
blasdel
_Previously, a Zune would at best be wedged underneath this table’s short leg
to keep it from wobbling._

